# Kaufberatung Rutentaschen



## Korken (12. Juli 2006)

Moin,

habe mir 3 x Brandungsruten von Exori zugelegt und bin nun auf der suche nach einer vernüftigen Rutentasche wo alle 3 Ruten
mit Rollen ein sicheren platz finden.
Hat jemand eine Idee wo man sowas finden kann ?
Hier nochmal die Daten : Ruten
X-LINE VANQUISH BEACH
Länge\Wurfgewicht\Teile\Transport-Länge 
4,20m \ 100-200gr. \   3  \    156cm
Rollen :Spro Intessa Power Caster 660


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

Moin,
ich habe da ein 1,65 Meter langes Futteral von Cormoran. Das hat drei große Taschen wo ich meine Ruten nebst Rollen, Rutenund Köderständer, Zelt und Thermoanzug drin habe. Leider wird das nicht mehr hergestellt. :c 
Das hätte ich empfehlen können. Wenn mir das mal in Dutt geht muß ich leider genau so auf die Suche gehen wie du.
Aber es gibt heute so viele verschiedene Taschen auf dem Markt, da wirst du sicher ws finden. Ultimate zB hat sehr gute und große im Angebot. Müsstest mal ins Geschäft in der Nähe gehen und dir die Teile angucken, zumindest die die dein Händler so an der Stange hat.


----------



## aal-andy (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

das ding habe ich mir letztes jahr zugelegt: UNSCHLAGBAR !! #6 #6 

http://cgi.ebay.de/EINES-DER-GENIALSTEN-RUTENFUTTERALE-2000-0518-NEUHEIT_W0QQitemZ110007996728QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81476QQcmdZViewItem

gibt es auch in 1.65m, einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## Korken (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

Das ist ja schon was !
leider ist mein Händler in der nähe nicht so auf Brandung eingestellt und hat dem entsprechend nicht so den Plan.......
wie auch, was will man auch an der Weser mit Brandungsruten....loll..dat klappt wunderbar, sag ich.
Also, weitere vorschläge sind gefragt.....wie verpackt ihr, Eure guten Stücke ?


----------



## Koschi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

Shimano Futeral, unten rund und mit Hartplastik (gewonnen beim Jörg Giesel fit for fishing Ostermarathon, das waren noch Zeiten...). 

In jedem Fall aber die Rollen NICHT an den Ruten im Futeral, sondern gesondert in Taschen und in einer Kiste.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

Hi Korken,

yupp, bei den Vanquish Beach muss es aufgrund des längeren Teilungsmaßes durch die Zapfenverbindung schon ein 165er Futteral sein.

Ruten zusammen mit den Rollen montiert transportieren wird aber sehr schwer, da Brandungsruten nun mal meist auf einen längeren Hebel konstruiert sind und der Rollenhalter vergleichsweise weit oben sitzt. Wenn Du das also tatsächlich durchziehen willst, müßtest Du so eine Art Rutenkoffer kaufen, der nicht nur eine Aussparung für die Rollen besitzt, sondern auf der kompletten Länge eine entsprechende Höhe besitzt.

Ich transportiere Ruten und Rollen auch getrennt, die Ruten sind zusammen mit meinem Dreibein und einigem anderen Kleinkram in meinem 150er Futteral von Cormoran, die Rollen, Vorfachmappen etc. sind in einer wasserdichten Tasche von Ortlieb. 
Für den zusätzlichen Schutz der Rollen beim Transport habe ich mir aus dem Karpfentackle-Bereich zwei Rollentaschen von TNT gekauft, knapp 6 Euro das Stück. Das Futteral ist ein recht günstiges Teil, kann aber aufgrund Rucksacktrageriemen auch bequem auf dem Rücken transportiert werden.


----------



## Korken (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

@Koschi@Pilkman
Danke, wieder sehr aufschlußreich. Ihr schreibt beide das die Rollen nicht an den Ruten montiert sein sollen, beim Transport.
Hatte an meinen Spro Ruten die Intessarollen auch immer Montiert, nie Probleme mit gehabt. Warum Transportiert ihr sie extra? Hat man ja noch mehr zu basteln, bevor die montage ins Wasser geht. Oder, weil es einfach keine Rutentasche gibt?


----------



## Volker2809 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

Ich kann jetzt gar nicht genau sagen welche Rutentasche ich von welcher Firma besitze. Aber wenn ich vor der Entscheidung stehen würde mir eine neue zu kaufen, dann würde ich eines nicht mehr missen wollen: 

Eine Stabilisierung innerhalb der Rutentasche, so dass die Rutentasche nicht in sich zusammenfällt. Hoffentlich kann sich jeder vorstellen was ich jetzt damit meinte. Es ist nervig wenn beim Rutenverpacken die Tasche ständig in sich zusammenrutscht.


----------



## Koschi (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*



			
				Korken schrieb:
			
		

> @Koschi@Pilkman
> Warum Transportiert ihr sie extra? Hat man ja noch mehr zu basteln, bevor die montage ins Wasser geht. Oder, weil es einfach keine Rutentasche gibt?



Das hat mehrere Gründe:
In einer Tasche dürften sie sich nicht berühren/ gegen einander schlagen, das heisst getrennte Fächer, die auch noch "gedämpft" sind - so eine Tasche habe ich nicht gesehen.

Beim Weglegen der Tasche ins Auto würde ich bei mir nicht sicher stellen können, dass ich mit den Rollen nicht doch irgendwo gegen knalle, da sie ja als Beule abstehen.

Bei gesteckten Ruten muss man eh Schnur durchfädeln (also jedes mal montieren), ist ja nicht wie mit einer Tele ggf. am Forellensee.

Letztlich - und das ist das Hauptargument - musst Du die Rollen eh abmontieren zu Hause um sie abzuspülen (Salzwasser!), also dann kann man sich den ganzen Zappel gleich sparen, die Rollen ab in eine sichere Tasche und für die Ruten: jede x-beliebige Tasche kann es sein, hauptsache die Länge stimmt.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*



			
				Koschi schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat mehrere Gründe:
> In einer Tasche dürften sie sich nicht berühren/ gegen einander schlagen, das heisst getrennte Fächer, die auch noch "gedämpft" sind - so eine Tasche habe ich nicht gesehen


Hallo Koschi und all!
Dann schau Dir mal das Cormoran Seacor Brandungsfutteral an. In dieses Futteral kannst Du 2 Ruten komplett mit Rolle lagern und bis zu 3 Ruten ohne Rolle. Das ganze Futteral ist RICHTIG DICK gepolstert! Da KANN sich nichts berühren!!! 


> Beim Weglegen der Tasche ins Auto würde ich bei mir nicht sicher stellen können, dass ich mit den Rollen nicht doch irgendwo gegen knalle, da sie ja als Beule abstehen.


 Auch dieses Problem hast Du bei dem Futteral nicht, denn über und unter der Rollenausparung hast Du noch je ein Fach welches alle LEICHTEREN Utensilien für´s Brandungsangeln aufnimmt so das man von der Ansicht gesehen eine glatte Fläche hast. Da KANN nichts irgendwo anditschen!!! 
Von aussen hast Du dann noch 2 Riemen zur aufnahme von Dreibein und Beach Buddy und mit seinen Rucksacktrageriemen lässt sich dieses Futteral bestens auf dem Rücken tragen!! Solltest Du Dir mal anschauen!!! Ich halte dieses Futteral für das beste Trageutensil was der Brandungsangelbereich in den letzten Jahren zu Tage gebracht hat...


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

Hallo,

also meine zweigeteilten 12ft.-Karpfenruten lasse ich zwar auch montiert und sichere die Montagen und die Rutenteile mit Neoprenstraps. Dann werden die so fixierten Ruten in dick gefütterte Einzelfutteralen verpackt.

Aber zum Brandungsangeln ist das ja auch ein "kleiner" Unterschied... 

(1)
Beim Karpfenangeln gibt´s kein Salzwasser, (meist) keinen feinkörnigen Sand.
(2)
Meine Brandungsruten sind wie die meisten dreigeteilt - mit Schnur und Montage zusammenbauen, gestaltet sich da etwas schwierig - zweigeteilte Ruten kann man einfach zusammenlegen.
(3)
Wie Koschi schon sagte: Das Brandungsgeschirr braucht regelmäßige Pflege, da kann das Zeugs gleich getrennt transportiert werden.
(4)
Und last but not least: Ich habe noch kein bezahlbares Futteral gefunden, wo ich Ruten und Rollen gut geschützt und gesichert zusammen transportieren kann. Montagen und Schnur würde ich eh jedes Mal neu montieren bzw. durchziehen, siehe oben.

@ Dorschjäger75

Wobei wir beim Thema sind: Hast Du mal einen Link, wo man sich das Cormoran-Futteral anschauen kann? Bezugsquelle?

Von Balzer gibt es ja auch ein spezielles Brandungsanglerfutteral, das habe ich mir aber noch nicht in natura ansehen können. Kostet bei 45 Euronen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dorschjäger75
> 
> Wobei wir beim Thema sind: Hast Du mal einen Link, wo man sich das Cormoran-Futteral anschauen kann? Bezugsquelle?
> 
> Von Balzer gibt es ja auch ein spezielles Brandungsanglerfutteral, das habe ich mir aber noch nicht in natura ansehen können. Kostet bei 45 Euronen.


 
Hallo Pilkman!!!
Also, mit dem Bilder bzw. Link´s einfügen hab ich das nicht sooo|rotwerden ...Aber schau mal auf die I-Net Seite von Daiwa Cormoran. Da kannst Du es unter der Rubrik "Taschen&Futterale" finden.
Der Preis für das Futteral liegt so bummelig bei 60€. Ich hab da auch nen I-netanbieter gefunden, glaub aber das ich den Link hier nicht einstellen darf (PN genügt). Ansonsten schau mal in die 900seitige "Bibel" von "Tante Gerlinger". Da müsste es auch drin sein.
Das Balzer Futteral hab ich auch schon im Katalog gesehen. Mein Dealer um die Ecke meint, das es mit dem Cormoran identisch ist. Das kann ich leider nicht bestätigen da ich das Balzer Futteral noch nicht in den Grabbeln hatte.
Sollte es sich wirklich um das identische Futteral handeln ist der Preis von 45€ natürlich extrem heiß!!!...


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

Hi Dorschjäger75

Hab das Cormoran-Teil dank Deiner Beschreibung schnell gefunden, siehe hier... #h

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...ngsfutteral/5,1,62,63,1,5__products-model.htm

Vom Verkauf her habe ich das Cormoran und das Daiwa-Futteral bei Gerlinger entdeckt, nachfolgend mal die Links zu beiden Teilen.

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/743.pdf
https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/740.pdf

Sehen beide echt gut aus... #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

Hallo und Danke Pilkman!!!
Genau das sind die beiden Futterale!!!
Nur das ich für mein Cormoran seinerzeit noch 80€ gelegt habe...
Ich kann dieses Futteral aber trotz des Preises nur jedem ans Herz legen!!! Ich verzichte zum Teil sogar auf´n Beach Buggy und transportiere alles Zubehör welches ich am Strand benötige (ausser Bleie) in dem Futteral. Dazu ne kleine Tasche aus´m BW Bereich für die Bleie und den obligatorischen Zebco Eimer in der Hand. Da werden selbst laufintensive Angelplätze wie Schleimünde zum lockeren Spaziergang!!!...


----------



## Korken (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

Jungs, ihr seit Spitze, das ist hier ja besser, wie im Angelladen um die Ecke.
Danke


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*



			
				Korken schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, ihr seit Spitze, das ist hier ja besser, wie im Angelladen um die Ecke.
> Danke



Aha, sieht so aus, als hättest Du dich für ein Produkt entschieden, hmm?!  :q


----------



## Korken (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

@Pilkman
hmm?! na ja die Balzer Edition könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, auch wenn nur zwei Ruten mit Rollen reinpassen. 
Bin mir noch nicht sicher........mal sehen......erstmal noch ´ne Nacht drüber Schlafen. 
und sonst einfach Bestellen und Ausprobieren, bei nicht gefallen einfach zurück schicken.


----------



## Korken (2. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

So, jetzt habe ich mir eine Tasche zugelegt wo alle drei Ruten mit montierten Rollen reinpasst.
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/de/produkte/5,1,62,0__products-zoom.htm?modid=1907&lang=de&inst=1&ovs_pgrp=198&ovs_prod=1&ovs_page=2
Danke nochmal für eure Mithilfe


----------



## Agalatze (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

passt in das ding auch ein beach buddy rein ???

schade dass ich das hier zu spät lese, aber ich kann die die dega futerale wärmstens empfehlen. die sind echt klasse.

und ne montierte rute in einer tasch halte ich in der brandung für bescheuert im wörtlichen sinne des wortes, denn es wird immer genug sand in deiner rutentasche sein, so dass wenn du sie nicht in deinen normalen separaten blankfutteral steckst (geht ja nicht wegen der montierten rollen), jede menge sand in die steckverbindung kommt. das ist der tot einer jeden rute auf dauer !
außerdem kommt noch die rollenpflege nach dem angeln dazu.
ich spreche da aus erfahrung. man macht ja so einiges aus faulheit mit.
soll nicht böse gemeint sein, sondern nur ein guter rat.


----------



## Pilkman (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*



Korken schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mir eine Tasche zugelegt wo alle drei Ruten mit montierten Rollen reinpasst. ...



Hi,

nicht böse sein, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Deine montierten Brandungsruten in DIESES Futteral reinpassen werden. Warum? Ich hab´s oben bereits geschrieben: Der bei Brandungsruten vergleichsweise lange Abstand des Rollenhalters zum Griffende. Ergo sitzt bei 99% der Taschen die Rollenausbuchtung zu weit unten.

Die Tasche ist außerdem aus dem Forellenseeprogramm "Bigtrout" von Cormoran für feine Match- und Feederruten, Abmaße konnte ich nicht finden.


----------



## Korken (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

@ Pilkman
die Ruten passen rein, natürlich mit montierten Rollen.
@Agalatze
benutze die Ruten nicht zum Brandungsangeln, da wo ich die Ruten einsetze ist wenig Sand der sich in den Steckverbindungen oder in der Rutentasche ansammeln könnte.
Trotzdem Danke für dein Tip.


----------



## Agalatze (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*

naja wie auch immer...
ich halte so eine rutentasche jedenfalls für völlig überflüssig :m
soo faul bin ich zum glück nicht :m


----------



## Pilkman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rutentaschen*



Korken schrieb:


> @ Pilkman
> die Ruten passen rein, natürlich mit montierten Rollen. ...



@ Korken

Echt erstaunlich... |kopfkrat 

Ein Kumpel von mir fischt auch die Vanquish Beach, deswegen dachte ich eigentlich, das Packmaß und die Verteilung zu kennen.

Egal... Hauptsache, dat paßt und alles is in Butter! #6


----------

